# الأله الحاسبه للصابون



## marmar7 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

توجد عدة ألات حاسبه اون لاين تساعد فى حساب كميات هيدروكسيد الصوديوم و الماء اللازم لصناعة الصابون بطريقه صحيحة و هذه بعض الروابط لبعض هذه الألة الحاسبه:

http://www.brambleberry.com/pages/Lye-Calculator.aspx 

http://www.soapcalc.net/calc/SoapCalcWP.asp 

https://www.thesage.com/calcs/lyecalc2.php


----------



## الجريسي (5 مايو 2016)

بارك الله فيكم ... فعلا هذه الروابط توجد بها حاسبة الصابون والتي تساعد كثيرا في عملية صناعة الصابون من خلال معرفة كمية القلوي والصلابة والرغوة والتكييف والرقم اليودي في الصابون ..


----------



## darimania (7 سبتمبر 2017)

شكرا لك على المعلومات


----------

